# engine/dealer problem...help



## meesh (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi,

I prviously posted about my engine problem here, on a 2000 altima. 

Here is the link if you are interested in the background...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?postid=1027703#post1027703

Six weeks have now gone by since my breakdown, and the car is still in the shop. We have been back and forth with options...including the possibility of getting the work done under warranty if I could produce enough reciepts. I am still waiting to hear the final work on this, but based on the how things have gone with the dealer up until now, I don't think it will pan out...I think it is one more hoop they are having me jump through (although I am hoping for a thanksgiving miracle).

Now for my question. If they don't do the work under warranty, I still question the amount of the teardown fee and if it was even necessary to do that in order to diagnose that I needed a new engine to begin with. My concerns are based on conversations I have had with "car" people. If any of you have any thoughts on it, or advice I'd apprecite it.

Here are the points in question....

1. I thought they were tearing down the whole engine by the way they explained it, but they only took down the oil pan, replaced rod bearings and an oil strainer. Parts total about $70. The total they originally quoted me for this work was $1,800. Now I am to pay $800 for the teardown fee since the repair didn't work. Does this sound like an accurate amount for the work? They say replacing the rod bearings (I think it was 8 of them at $8 each, or something like that) is a 16 hour job. Is that right?

2. They claim that because there is sludge, which may be throughout the engine, and that there is a noise coming from the head is how they know the engine is not repairable. Shouldn't they have been able to tell this without doing the oil pan teardown?

3. The mechanic said that there is an issue with the pressure, and the oil making its way through the engine. He hoped the engine flush (which they also did) would fix this, but it didn't. Can't they measure the pressure without tearing down the engine? If so, couldn't they have just done that and the engine flush to determine the engine wasn't repairable instead of the more costly rod bearing repair?

I would appreciate your ideas on this. Thanks.


----------



## gtojudge (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but I think you have already found out for yourself, this shop is scamming you.

First thing they should have done after finding out about a sludging problem is to notify you that it was going to be a lot of work.

Second. If they say that they are going to teardown your engine and then they say that they only tore the bottom apart without inspecting the top end, they are jerking you around. Pulling a pan is not a teardown. They probably pulled your pan and cleaned the pickup, ran a flush and called it good. Therefore billing out $900 for 1.5 hours worth of work.

They should have inspected the topend during the whole process just because they always seem to get screwed-up when this happens. This just ticks me off because it reflects badly on all service shops.


----------



## will3hawks (Nov 24, 2005)

*Engine repair debacle*



meesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I prviously posted about my engine problem here, on a 2000 altima.
> 
> ...


I would suggest a good lawyer. Often just a call to the general manager suggesting that it will cost a LOT less to be reasonable with you than it will cost to go to court will improve their attitude.

Check if your state has a bureau of consumer protection (call the Attorney General's office) and if they do have one, utalize their free services.

Contact the local news station and see if they have a consumer advocate, and if they do, make the "stealership" a star-(nothing like a little press on the 6 O Clock news to wake them up).

In your dealings with them, let them know that if they do not get reasonable with you, you can and will go to war.

$900 for a "tear-down fee" is bullshit!!! They damn well should have had the head off the engine when they discovered that the bearings needed replacing and the sludge issue should have been apparent from the bottom end. If they had done their job in the first place, you wouldn't be living with a car in the shop.

If it requires 16 hours to change bearings in a 4 cyl engine, they have a retarded mechanic who is also blind.

These are NOT NICE PEOPLE. Stop being polite, take off the gloves, and kick their ass!

Good luck!

Will


----------



## meesh (Oct 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info. I did suspect that they are trying to rip me off, but it is hard to know what to say when you don't know about cars, and don't know how long a repair should take or how much it should cost. Thanks for your info. They are supposed to call me tomorrow, after a rep inspects my car (one more attempt to get the work done under warranty). If that doesn't go through, I am going in fighting on the teardown issue. Thanks for your input..wish me luck!


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

meesh said:


> Thanks for the info. I did suspect that they are trying to rip me off, but it is hard to know what to say when you don't know about cars, and don't know how long a repair should take or how much it should cost. Thanks for your info. They are supposed to call me tomorrow, after a rep inspects my car (one more attempt to get the work done under warranty). If that doesn't go through, I am going in fighting on the teardown issue. Thanks for your input..wish me luck!


Well I have read all of this post and your first post as well. I have to say that the dealer has treated you very poorly. It was probably the lack of experience of a young tech and a service advisore that just dosn't know any better, a realy bad combination. What surprises me is that the service manager has not stepped in to resolve this. I agree with "will3hawks" a call to the general manager and letting him know you plan to seek a lawyer and report it to the local news will likely help. One person bad mouthing a dealer is nothing but to have it on the local news is a total disaster they dont want.

Now as far as what to expect from the dealer? I would not expect anything beyond reimbersment of your current costs. Keep in mind your lack of maintenance is the cause of the engine failure and the nissan rep is not likely to warranty anything without good maintenance records. If you look at your owners manual you will find in the maintenance section the recomended intervals and in fine print you will also find, under normal conditions wich usualy only covers a few minimal drivers (sad but tru). Provided you get a refund on what you have paid at this point, I would go to a different shop and have a reman engine put in. Also have all the recomended services at your current milage and all missed services done and you will probably be ok. But without seeing the vehicle myself I have to say, "don't hold me to it"! 

This has been an expensive lesson for you but now you know! maintenance is the key!


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I think you are not being treated fairly. What you should do is first call the Nissan Consumer Helpline. The 800 number is in your warranty booklet. If you cant locate it go to the nissan-usa.com website they have it posted there. They will open a case for you. There is a small chance that they will actually help you. If they don't resolve your case in 2 days then open a case with the BBB autoline. Nissan is a member here and has agreed to binding arbitration. It is easy to open a case just go to http://lemonlaw.bbb.org/ they will send you a packet to explain your case to an arbitrator who will decide the case for you at no cost.

Good luck 
The Gman


----------

